# Dovetail Attempt #2 and 1st Completed Box



## Nickbee (Nov 1, 2007)

I decided to make a last minute Xmas gift for my sis. A pen holder / box she can use at her desk at work. If she likes it I’ll make her a matching “in box” for her birthday in Jan. 

The sides are Poplar and the posts / bottom is Oak.

Here’s the box sanded after a mineral spirits wipe down. I still need to finish it with some wipe on poly.




























And here are some pics on the production:









































































Here I’m using a straight bit on the router table to “thickness plane” the bottom.


----------



## newinwood (Jul 5, 2007)

*very nice work*

very nice. i would say that your second attemtp is very succesfull box.
As I understand you glued first dovetale and cut a have dovetail after?
Is this is correct?

thanky for showing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 1, 2007)

yup. Incra calls this a corner post dovetail. It's basically a variation of a half blind dovetail. The result is pretty cool and symmetrical.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 1, 2007)

Here’s a pic of the router table during “dust making”:


----------



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

That looks great.


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

That is just amazing - I am still trying to learn how to do it the regularly way.


----------



## ajh359 (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice looking and one day I will be that good.


----------



## Youngman (Dec 28, 2007)

Even with the sharpest of hand tools, trying to attempt something like that would have been a feat in its self.
What a great way to using lesser expensive and more abundant materials and bringing in a sense of quality by adding a more desired hardwood.
This is an inspiring project.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks guys. Here’s an interesting side note. The HUGE incra “Master guide” and templates don’t come with instructions for this joint. They call it a “corner post dove tail”. It’s in the manual to the Incra positioner that Rockler sells. There’s a link to the manual here:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...bSelect=Details

It's basically a variation on a half blind dovetail and was not too difficult to accomplish. The good thing is the joints are symmetrical unlike a typical half blind.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice pencil holder Nickbee! 
Could be a good seller if you produce a bunch.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 1, 2007)

Here’s the pen holder all finished…




























Finish was all wipe on:

2 coats of Watco Danish Oil (natural)

1 coat GF seal a cell

4 coats GF gloss poly

1 coat GF semi gloss poly

Final buff with 0000 steel wool and wax


----------



## asherad (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet joinery, very impressive. Not to disrespect... but I just think a project like this deserves a higher status, or title than 'pencil holder'. Maybe something like "Exquisite writing utensil cabinet". Awesome work.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks guys. I'll be working on the matching "in box" over the next few weeks. I'll post some pics once it's done...


----------

